# 2 Gator Trout Today 3-22-2014



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Took my old boat out today got a late start, but it paid off big time. We took them to Outcast to weigh them in they were still alive. Mine was 5.86 lbs and Kenny on the right was 6.06 lbs. We let both fish go healthy to fight again another day. Father in law had work today and was hating life that we both landed such nice fish.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I need to catch some of those


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch for sure man ! What did ya'll catch'em on?

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Some pigs there


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job. Those are some gators for sure.


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice trout. What were the lengths and what ya catch them on?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Nice trout....


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Forgot to measure length, we were in hurry up mode to get them back in the water. We used live mullet and croakers. Thanks for the comments guys this is my biggest trout to date, beat my last year's trout of 5.7.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Excellent job guys. Kudos on the release. 

Glad you guys understand that they are never going to get any bigger if they hit the filet table.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Mighty fine looking pair of trout !


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Those are some fine trout B!!


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Those are some fine trout. Congrats of the catch.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice catch and congrats on your personal best.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fish! Not looking for location, but did you hook and line the croaker or net them?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Fisherdad1 said:


> Nice fish! Not looking for location, but did you hook and line the croaker or net them?


We got a few bonus Croakers in the net while we were throwing on mullet.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice fish. Congrats. Hope to hook a few soon. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow... SLOBS.

Glad you released them... good on you sir.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice hogs.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Excellent job catching a couple of sows! Just wondering if they were deep (cold weather pattern) or if they had moved up shallow (spring type pattern). Last time I was out the water was still barely 60 so I was expecting a couple more weeks before they moved shallow.

Great job on the live release too!


----------

